# form 1221 queries



## NJK0901 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello Forum,

I have few queries regarding Form 1221. If please someone could help me with it

*Q 22. Are you fully funding your trip?
*
is this question for visa 189 , because right now I am on Temp work Visa which is company sponsored.

*Q. 23 Details of travelling dependents/
family members*

what should my depedant spouse write in this section.

*Q. 24. Current employment details*

this details should be the name of my Paret Company in India or the client with whom I am working in Australia.

Q 34 Part I - Details of your journey to Australia

*Only complete the section(s) relevant to you
If you: have applied for a
1.Visitor visa
2.Business visa
3.Migration visa
4. are a student
*

I am currently on Temp work Visa, so what would be the appropriate option for me
*
Q 40 Do you intend to work in Australia?*

should my dependant also answer YES for this, because we both wish to work.

please help me in resolving these queries.

Thanks in advance


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Why are you completing form 1221?


----------



## NJK0901 (Jan 20, 2017)

its written in required docs list.

isn't it required?


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Which visa are you applying?


----------



## Country_Gypsy (Oct 17, 2016)

I am same query, I am doing 820 onshore partner visa and it is in the upload section. Seems extremely similar to form 80 I already filled out and uploaded. Anyone have input on if you have to do form 1221 as well?


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Is it on the checklist for the visa you are applying? If not, then you don't need to upload it.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

I have been in this game for 15 years and I have never used form 1221.


----------



## Romoval (May 24, 2017)

*820 partner visa, form 1221???*

I have the same doubt, I always knew I needed the form 47SP and before applying I spent time on this form, now that I´m attaching documents to my application I cant find any link to upload that form, instead of 47SP I see the form 1221, it doesnt make sense but.

Should I complete it? is it necessary???????

I´m applying for 820 Partner visa in Australia.

Thanks heaps!!


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Romoval said:


> I have the same doubt, I always knew I needed the form 47SP and before applying I spent time on this form, now that I´m attaching documents to my application I cant find any link to upload that form, instead of 47SP I see the form 1221, it doesnt make sense but.
> 
> Should I complete it? is it necessary???????
> 
> ...


 You do not need to do the F1221. Keep in mind thr upload page is generic and contains many "recommended" items that do not apply to everyone.

It sounds like you applied online, so you already did the 47sp... the online application IS the 47sp so there's nothing to upload.


----------

